# ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....



## christ my lord (18 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح مع الجميع​

احب ان اطرح موضوع هام هنا واتمنى منكم التفاعل الحقيقي الصادق معي في هذا النقاش​
تعتبر الأسرة هي الوحدة الاجتماعية الأولى التي ينشأ فيها الطفل ويتفاعل مع أعضائها، وبالتالي فهي تؤثر على النمو الشخصي في مراحله الأولى حيث تعد المسؤولة عن بناء الشخصية الاجتماعية والثقافية، بل ان تأثيرها ينفذ إلى أعماق شخصية الطفل,واذا كانت الأسرة هي النواة الأولى لعملية التنشئة الاجتماعية والتي تتولى تنشئة أطفالها أو أفرادها في مراحلهم العمرية المختلفة فهذا لا يعني ان الأسرة التي تتولى عملية التنشئة الاجتماعية والنفسية, قادرة على حد وكبح جماح طفرة الشباب أو سن المراهقة , لهذا الطفل الذي تتولى تربيته عدة مؤسسات كالأسرة والمدرسة والرفاق والكنيسة ... اما( وسائل الاعلام ) .. تجعل الأبناء على استعداد ذهني مبكرا للتحول السريع الى الانترنت ومايحوى من إغرائات تجذب النشئ ( الصغار .. فى مراحل المراهقة )

 هذه المقدمه أخواتي طرحتها عليكم ... من أجل السؤال الذي يراودنى ويلح على منذ فترة .. ووضعتة كطرح عام للنقاش ... 
وانا اخص السؤال هنا لامهات المستقبل او الحالين.

السؤال:

من خلال تجربتك في عالم النت والشبكات العنكبوتية:

هل ستسمحين لأبنك أو بنتك مستقبلا بأستخدامه بنفس طريقتك ؟؟000!!

أقصد النت ومايحوى من عالم متعدد الحضارات ... والإنحلال الفكري المرسل من خلال شاشته .... وايضا من خلال خبرتك أنت في دخولك للكثير من المواقع ,,والساعات الطويلة التي ضيعناهاجلوسا امام هذة الشاشة 

هل يمكن أن توافقي أن يسلك أولادك نفس المسلك؟

أخواتي واخواني: الكل مطالب منه أن يتفاعل

والإيجابة تكون بمنتهى الصراحة دون حرج​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

اه طبعا يايوساب
انا من اللى يخلى ابنائى انشاء الله يسلكوا نفس اللى انا بعملة
لانى مش بعمل حاجة غلط ولا عيب
وبعدين فى حاجة اسمها اللى ممنوع مرغوب
فلو محصلش ده قدامنا وبوجهنا احنا ليهم هيحصل ازاى
كويس انك تعمل ابنائك كل حاجة وتعرفهم وعليهم هما اللى يكملوا 
التوجية مطلوب وليس الاجبار على فعل الشئ
وشكرا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## jim_halim (19 يناير 2007)

> هل ستسمحين لأبنك أو بنتك مستقبلا بأستخدامه بنفس طريقتك ؟؟000



 لا طبعاً ... لأن بالنسبة لي النت هو وسيلة لتضييع الوقت .. 
أما بالنسبة لأولادي فيا ريت لو عرفت أخلي النت بالنسبة ليهم وسيلة للأستفادة من الوقت 
عوضاً عن تضييعه ... أتمني أني أعرف أوصل ليهم الفكرة دي .. علشان ما يقعوش في الغلطة 
اللي أنا وقعت فيها ...


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

> واذا كانت الأسرة هي النواة الأولى لعملية التنشئة الاجتماعية والتي تتولى تنشئة أطفالها أو أفرادها في مراحلهم العمرية المختلفة




انت اللي قولت اهو ان الاسرة هي المسؤلة عن التوجية وتنشاة العقل او الفكر 
المشكلة مش انك تمنع 
انك توجهه 
وجه صح وعلم صح واغرز روح المسيح صح 
مش هاتتعب 
هاقولك مثل صغير 
هاقولك مثل صغير 
الاعدادي من اخطر سنين العمر اللي بيبدا فيها عملية التحول وتكوين بديات الشخصية
لو جيت قولت لابنك وهو صغير كدة
انا واثق اني سايب راجل في المدرسة وواثق فية انة مش هايفكر في اي حاجة وحشة اللي بيعملها صحابة 
لانة راجل مش عيل زيهم
اعتقد هايبقى دايما شايل المسؤلية الصغيرة دي 
ومش هايرضى يكسر ثقتك اللي غرزتها فية
الصارحه دي تجربة واقعية وحصلت

وكمان نشاطك منور القسم يايوساب شكرا ليك


----------



## ارووجة (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي عالموضوع الجميل...



> هل ستسمحين لأبنك أو بنتك مستقبلا بأستخدامه بنفس طريقتك ؟؟000!!



هسمحله بس مش زي ماسمحت الماما ليا
يعني انا بعترف انه النت  سبب ليا مشاكل كتيرة خاصة بالدراسة
انا عالنت من شي 4 سنين كنت فوت شات للمنطقة اللي عنا هون بالناصرة وكان الكل يفوت عليه رفئاتي وهيك ومسنجر   بجد  ضيعت وقت كتيررررررررر....وانا ندمانة عالوقت ده...
بس من سنة تقريبا تركت الشات وكل حاجة اللي مابتفيدني...وصرت فوت منتدايات
وشترك  بموقع مسابقات اسئلة  واستفاد منهم...


اكيد هسمحلهم يعملو زي ماعملت شات ومسنجر بس  بوقت محدد  ويشتركو بمواقع  مسابقات وتعليمية ومنتدايات مسيحية...ويفوتو وهم ئدام عينيا  علشان انتبه على شو بفوتو وعلمهم...
وكمان حسب عمرهم...



> هل يمكن أن توافقي أن يسلك أولادك نفس المسلك؟



ايوة بس بوقت محدد  ومايكنش الوقت  يضارب على وقت دراستهم


----------



## artamisss (20 يناير 2007)

بص يا يوساب هو موضوع  حيوى فعلا  بس خلى بالك من نقطه الفجوة بين الاباء والابناء بتزيد  كل مدى  يعنى انهارده لو ليك اخ صغير ب5 او 6 سنين هاتلاحظ الفرق فى ثقافتكو لما كنت فى نفس عمرة 
اللى قصدى ايه 
سواء برضايا او غصب عنى ولادى هايتعرضوا للتكنو لوجيا الحديثه  بمزاجى مش بمزاجى  لازم اعلمهم ايه الصح وايه الغلط  لازم الاحظهم عاوزين كمبيوتر  اوك  عاوزين نت  لان الدراسه اصلا بعد كده هاتبقى بالنت علطول   ماشى  بس لازم افطمه بقى على الموضوع  ان فى حاجات  لاتليق بابن المسيح يشوفها  وبتقلل بركه ربنا جوة الانسان  ولان ابنى او بنتى انا واثقه فيهم انهم عمرهم ماهايزعلوا ربنا  لانى مربياهم على  طاعته اولا واخيرا يبقى هايكونوا سهلين الانقياد فى الصغر وابتدى بقى  ابنى    على الاساس اللى انا  بنيته 

بس المهم يكون  اساس تربيه على خوف المسسسسسسسسيح  اولا 
لكن بمنع  لا مش هاقدر


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 يناير 2007)

هل يمكن أن توافقي أن يسلك أولادك نفس المسلك؟

CENTER]ايوة طبعا  هو انا بعمل ايه غلط بس لازم طبعا يكون عليهم رقابه  الان الاطفال فى السن الصغير دا 
بنجرفو فى اى تيار قدمهم بيفتكروها تسليه والرقابه بتزيد فى وقت المرهقه طبعا[/CENTER]

وبكل  صراحه


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

انا اشكرك علي الموضوع ده

ويمكن رائي مشابه لاراء بعض الاعضاء

انا هاسمحلهم بالنت وبراحتهم جدا بس بشرط ميعطلهومش دراستهم

بس اهم حاجة قيبل ما اسيبهم للتيار الصعب ده ابقي متاكدة ان ربنا ساكن جواهم 

وثق تماما اللي بيخاف ربنا مستحيل يزعله لو زعله في لحظة اكيد هيندم عليها ويتوب

دا رائي بكل صراحة​


----------



## christ my lord (21 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على ردودكم وارائكم الجميلة والرائعة ... وانا متاسف على التاخير فى الرد  .. وارجو منكم ان تصلوا من اجلى ومن اجل والدتى حتى يتم شفائها ..  ​


----------



## free_adam (21 يناير 2007)

أولا : ألف سلامة علي والدتك يا يوساب ...ربنا يتمم شفاها علي خير

ثانيا: شكرا ليك كتير علي الموضوع الشيق دة 

الحقيقة أنا شايف أن الموضوع دة يخص البنات و الولاد لأن الأتنين هما اللي هيبقوا مسئولين في المستقبل عن تربية الأولاد ...مش البنات بس

علشان كدة أسمحلي أقول رأيي.... 
انا شايف أن الواحد أكيد عايز ولاده يكونوا أحسن منه علشان كدة هيحاول يوجههم  بالبعد عن اي حاجة ممكن تضيع وقتهم او تضرهم
فأنا شايف أن اهم حاجة هوة ان الواحد يغرس في ولاده تعاليم المسيح
و أكيد لازم يخليهم يستخدموا النت في المفيد بس .....يعني انا شخصيا بحذر أخويا الصغير دلوقي و هوة في أولي ثانوي من انه يعمل شات  ..... علشان مش عايزه يدمنه زي حالاتي  ....يعني بحاول منع الموضوع من الأول أصلا علشان مش يضيع وقته في حاجات ممكن تخسره وقت أكتر من اللي ممكن يستفيده منها

لكن طبعا القهر و الغصب مرفوضين لأنك لو غصبت أبنك علي حاجة بدون ما يكون هوة مقتنع ..... ممكن بردة تلاقيه قعد ع النت في سايبر بره ... و عمل بردة اللي هوة عايزه


----------



## marnono2021 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــ*

سلامى للجميع 
الموضوع جميل قوى والاراء الكتيرة هى الهتوصلنا للنتايج وانا من رأى لما ولادى يشفونى مواظبة على الكنيسة ولما أواظب على قراءة النجيل فى البيت واعلمهم ايضا المواظبة للذهاب الى مدارس الأحد وفى نفس الوقت ماحرمهمش من الجلوس على الكمبيوتر واللعب عليه ودة طبعا من البدايه اى من الصغر وطبعا لازم يكون فى صداقه بين الأم والبناء وبالاخص الام لانها تقضى اكبر وقت معهم ودة ميلغيش دور الاب كل هذة النقاط تكون مجموعة من المبادىء يكبر عليها الاولاد ودة اكيد بيساعد فى توجيهم فى مرحلة المراهقة وخاصتا مع وجود عوامل خارخية من الصعب التحكم فيها وطبعا من اللازم وجود متابعة من الوالدين دون ان تسبب هذة المتابعة خلافات فيجب ان تكون بحكمة 
دى وجهة نظرى انا مش عارفة هى صح ولا غلط لانى لم يسبق لى احساس الأمومة


----------



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة*

الاجابة تتوقف على هل انا ربيت ابنى صح يعنى عرفتة اية اللى يضره واية اللى يفيده لان ده هو اللى علموهنا ابائنا من غير ميعرفوا النت وطالما انا واثقة انى ربيت صح فالمشكلة اتحلت 
ينى لولا ان ابويا وامى عارفين انا متربية ازاى مكنوش سابونى اقعد على النت ولا اتكلم ولا ادخل بس طالما وجدت الثقة خلاص 
وانا شايفة ان النت مفيد جدا طالما استعملته صح وده بجد وبصراحة 
بس برضة لازم تكون فى رقابة بس مش خانقة يعنى اعرف بيكلم مين وفاية عشان ابقى مطمنة بعد كدة هو حر


----------



## مارسيليانا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة*

 سلام ونعمه 
 انا بالنسبه ليا  موافقه لأن لو مسمحتلهمش قدام عينى  اكيد هيعملوا اى شىء بدون علمى(من ورايا)لكن لما يبقى قدامى ومديالهم مطلق الحريه  لكن فى نفس الوقت بيبقى فى كنترول و توعيه  وملاحظات  وتخصيص وقت 
 موضوعك جميل يا يوساب
ربنا معاك​


----------



## veansea (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حـــــــــــــ*

_سلام المسيح معاك ده اولا
ثانيا لما يبقوا يقعدوا قدامى احسن ميروحوا السيابر ويتفرجوا بره يبقوا تحت عينى واوجه خطواتهم
ابقا عارفه ايه هى المنتديات اللى بيدخلوا عليها
افهم ان فيه منتديات كويسه وفيه مواقع مش كويسه وان ده هيجرح احاسيسهم ومشاعيرهم 
واللى عايزين يفهموا يفهموا منى
بالاضافه الى انى احاول التقرب منهم وعدم مخافتهم من الاوضاع او من كلمه امى يبقا فيه احترام لكن خوف لدرجه انهم يخبوا عليا لا مينفعش لانى كيدا هضيعهم منى
واحاول انى كل كام يوم اشوف الهيستورى بتاعت المواقع عشان اطمن 
واقربهم من الكنيسه واشغلهم فى الخدمه وافهمهم ان لكل حاجه مميزات وعيوب والمفروض انى اخد منها اللى يليقلى ويليق لتربيتى واخلاقى واللى ممكن يزعل حد بحبه وطبعا هو بابا يسوع ولا هيفرح قلبه 
دة رائى الشخصى واللى هعمله مع اولادى لان الخوف الجامد ممكن يقتلهم ويكبتهم والخوف من القنبله الموقوته على راى المثل الدبه اللى قتلت صاحبها الخوف مطلوب بس مش لدرجه الكبت​_


----------



## ميرنا (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حـــــــــــــ*

السؤال:

من خلال تجربتك في عالم النت والشبكات العنكبوتية:

هل ستسمحين لأبنك أو بنتك مستقبلا بأستخدامه بنفس طريقتك ؟؟000!!

احيانا كتير بفكر فى السؤال ده بجد بس برضاك او غصبن عنك خصوصا الشباب سهل يدخلوا اى سيبر بره واهلهم ميعرفوش واكيد هيدخلو بس المشكلة هيدخلوا تحت رقابة ولا لاء بس لازم يعرفو هما عاوزين يدخلو انترنت ليه ايه الهدف من ده ولما اعرف الهدف اكيد هيكون فى حوار بس محبش انى هما يسلكوا زى لانى بقعد سعات كتير اوى على الانترنت ودى مش صح ولا كويسة ولما يدخلوا يكونو على دراية كافية بالعالم ده والمجال الواسع جداا ده 
هل يمكن أن توافقي أن يسلك أولادك نفس المسلك؟
اكيد مش هيسلكوا نفس المسلك بطبع لانى الانترنت بقى حاجة ضرورية للحياة وهيكون ليه اهتمام اكبر قدام بس الرقابة والاستخدام الصحيح 
 اما عن هوافق ولا لاء هوافق لانى بستخدمة صح  مع بعض التحفظات زى الوقت اللى بقعده لا فى دى مش عاوزاهم يكونو كده


----------



## christ my lord (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حـــــــــــــ*

بجد انا بشكركم جدا على الاراء الجميلة دى وكلها اراء قوية وراجحة جدا .. الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Ramzi (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حـــــــــــــ*

اولادنا لازم يتعلموا كل شي ... العاطل قبل المليح !!!!!
الانترنت فيه سيئات وحسنات ... خلوا ولادنا يستكشفوا لحالهم 
والرب يحميهم
اذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا​


----------



## asula (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حـــــــــــــ*

اخي العزيز 
سلام الرب يسوع المسيح معك ومع الكل
اول شي انا بالنسبة لرايي ان الثقة يجب ان تعلم للاطفال 
ويعلم الطفل ان الاهل واثقين بتصرفاته وهم واثقين ان كل التصرفات التي سوف يعملها سوف تكون مبني عليها كل احلام وامال الاهل وان كل شي حيكون صحيح 
وثانيا الاهل لازم يعلمو الاطفال الصراحة من الاول يعني انا عملت شي خطا اقول انا عملت شي خطا 
انا عملت شي صحيح حقول شو عملت لان يجب اقناع الطفل ان الانسان يتعلم من اخطائه 
يعني مثل ما اهلنا وثقو بنا ونصبو لنا شبكة انترنيت بالبيت وعرفو كيف يجعلونا نستخدمها باسلوب صحيح وبدون ان ناذي انفسنا 
لازم ننقل هذا الشي لاطفالنا 
ولو انا منعتهم عن الانترنيت حيروح يجلس على الانترنيت في بيت اصحابهم او بمراكز العب من وراء ظهري
لان كل ممنوع مرغوب 
يعني هكذا اقدر ان اتعامل مع الموقف باسلوب الثقة 
ومش حيكون في ضرر اذا جلست مع ابنك ساعة او اقل لمشاهدة النت ومراقبة الطفل كيف يتعامل معه 
هذه الطريقة كي يشعر الطفل كيف ان الاب والام يثقون به وهذا يولد له شعور بالاستقرار
مع الشكر والرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*الف شكر لرامزى واسيلا على تعليقكم وارائكم الرائعة .. الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## just member (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*ان من رأيى الشخصى انى هسمحلهم بلنت فى العادى مع ملاحظة كل نشاتطهم علية وفى حدود( زيى تمام )
بس مش معنى كلامى انى هبقى رقيب عليهم لااا
لان كل واحد رقيب على نفسة
بس انا هعلمهم ان مايطلعش منهم غير كل صح وانهم يكونو مقتنعين بأى حاجة بيعلموها 
وعايز اقول حاجة مهمة اوى ا نا عن نفسى ماشى بيها قى حياتى 
ان اى حاجة بعملها فى دنيتى عامتا او النت او اى حاجة مهما كانت بحط ربنا قدامى 
وصدقونى اللى بيحط ربنا قدامة فى اى شيء بيعملة اكيد مابيغلطش 
لانة اكيد هيهاب حبة الله وفى الحالة دى عمرة ما هيعمل اى حاجة تجرحها 
ومش معنى كلامى دة انى متكبر 
صدقونى لا دة ان اقل من اى حدا موجود فى الدنيا بس مجرد انى بثق جدا فى ربنا ومحبتة لينا 
مرة تانية بشكرك على الموضوع يا مستر واتمنالك حياة هادية وجميلة 
*


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ان من رأيى الشخصى انى هسمحلهم بلنت فى العادى مع ملاحظة كل نشاتطهم علية وفى حدود( زيى تمام )*
> *بس مش معنى كلامى انى هبقى رقيب عليهم لااا*
> *لان كل واحد رقيب على نفسة*
> *بس انا هعلمهم ان مايطلعش منهم غير كل صح وانهم يكونو مقتنعين بأى حاجة بيعلموها *
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب وعلى تعليقك الجميل جدا .. ورايك ممتاز*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*



ايوة هسمحلهم بس من غير ما ياثر على الدراسه 

بس هحدد وقت مش هسيبهم كده اوبن تايم 

موضوع راائع جداااا يا يوساب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*



Meriamty قال:


> ايوة هسمحلهم بس من غير ما ياثر على الدراسه ​
> بس هحدد وقت مش هسيبهم كده اوبن تايم ​
> موضوع راائع جداااا يا يوساب ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك ورايك الرائع جدا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## rosemary84 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

انت مش طول عمرك ها تفضل حارس لاولادك زى ما اهلك ربوك احسن تربية  وسايبينك ربيهم وسيبهم يعرفوا الصح من الغلط​


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

السؤال:

من خلال تجربتك في عالم النت والشبكات العنكبوتية:

هل ستسمحين لأبنك أو بنتك مستقبلا بأستخدامه بنفس طريقتك ؟؟000!!

أقصد النت ومايحوى من عالم متعدد الحضارات ... والإنحلال الفكري المرسل من خلال شاشته .... وايضا من خلال خبرتك أنت في دخولك للكثير من المواقع ,,والساعات الطويلة التي ضيعناهاجلوسا امام هذة الشاشة 

هل يمكن أن توافقي أن يسلك أولادك نفس المسلك؟
اخى العزيز يوساب
انشأ اولادك التنشئة المسيحية الحقة وكن صديقا لهم قبل ان تكون ابا حتى الا يخفوا عنك شيئا من الصغر 
ولا يكون العقاب جزافى بل على حق واقناع ويكون اعترافهم بخطئهم نابع من داخلهم
بعد ذلك ارميهم فى حضن الشيطان وليس النت فقط فسيتغلبون علية لا محالة
ودمت بود


----------



## christ my lord (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*الف شكر على مرور روزمارى ووليم وتعليقكم الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*اولا ازيك يايوساب وحشتنا اوى 
ثانيا الف سلامة لمامتك ربنا يشفيها 
ثالثا انا مع والدى وامى الله يرحمها اتعودنا على الصراحة والصدق
وربونى على حب المسيح وخوفه 
وعلشان كدة بازن المسيح هيبقى ده تعاملى مع اولادى ومع بناتى 
فى المدرسة 
وعلى فكرة الى بيحب ربنا وبيعيش معاه مش بيقدر يزعله او يعمل حاجة تغضبة
وانا مقتنع ان ده خدمه لربنا علشان كدة انا هخليهم يعملوا زى *


----------



## christ my lord (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اولا ازيك يايوساب وحشتنا اوى *
> *ثانيا الف سلامة لمامتك ربنا يشفيها *
> *ثالثا انا مع والدى وامى الله يرحمها اتعودنا على الصراحة والصدق*
> *وربونى على حب المسيح وخوفه *
> ...


 
*الف شكر يا انجى على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل ورايك الرااائع جدا *

*وملحوظة امى توفت اتمنى لو كانت عايشة وتحمدى لها السلامة*

*ولكنها مع القدسين وفى احضان المسيح*

*ونورتى الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*انا اسفة اوى يا يوساب ربنا يعيزك
واحنا كسبنا شفيعة لينا فى السمه ​*


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*من غير اسف يا انجى مفيش بين الاخوات اسف .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

ايوة هسمحلهم بس بوقت ونظام انا هححده وبمرور الوقت هبتدى اديهم حرية اكبر مع الرقابة والرقابة هنا مش هبص عليهم من فتحة الباب انا عايز اسيبهم ادام النت وانا مطمن وزى ما الاخوة قالو لو زرعت فيهم المسيح صح هتحصد ثمار جيدة بس فى مشكلة بصراحة مسئولية التربية والتاسيس مش سهلة ومش مستحيلة لان فى عوامل كتيرة البيت بدايتها والمدرسة والكنيسة والشارع بس ربنا يقوينا ونقدر نطلعهم مش زينا نطلعهم احسن مننا 
شكرا لموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*ايوة هسمحلهم بس بوقت ونظام انا هححده وبمرور الوقت هبتدى اديهم حرية اكبر مع الرقابة والرقابة هنا مش هبص عليهم من فتحة الباب انا عايز اسيبهم ادام النت وانا مطمن وزى ما الاخوة قالو لو زرعت فيهم المسيح صح هتحصد ثمار جيدة بس فى مشكلة بصراحة مسئولية التربية والتاسيس مش سهلة ومش مستحيلة لان فى عوامل كتيرة البيت بدايتها والمدرسة والكنيسة والشارع بس ربنا يقوينا ونقدر نطلعهم مش زينا نطلعهم احسن مننا 
شكرا لموضوع الجميل ده *​


----------



## solevya (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

_موضوعك جميل 
بس مش تنسى انى احنا برده نعتبر من اوائل الاجيال اللى تستخدم النت بشكل موسع كده
لان انت لو بسيط على ااءنا وامهانت حتلاقى معظمهم مايعرفوش حاجة عن النت ولا الكمبيوتر واحنا كمان ماكنتش عندنا التكنولوجيا دى فى الاول ايام عمر اخوتنا دلوقت
فافكر فى ده لان كل ده عليه عامل كبيييييييييير جدا
اما بالنسبة لاولادى حيكون فى فرق طبعا ب سصدقنى النت بيفدنى جدا فى دراستى وحياتى
شكرا لتعب محبتى
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
اختكم سوليفيا​_


----------



## فونتالولو (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع حلو اوي اكيد  انا هخلي ولادي يكونوا زي بس انا بستعمله في حاجات مفيده ده ان شاء المسيح هم الي هيعلموني كمان الي انا مش عرفاه صح لاني هم هيكون النت بنسبه ليهم سهل اوي*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ((( بــــــــصــــــــــــراحـــــــــــة و بـــــــــدون حــــــــــــــرج ))).....*

اخى العزيز
الفتيه الثلاثه كانوا جوه اتون النار
و النار لم تمسهم
و ده لانهم كانوا على ايمان سليم
و لانهم كانوا فى ارض غريبه
برضه كانوا على نفس اسلوبهم
مقدرتش مائده الملك تغيرهم
و تغير عقيدتهم
و لا تغير ما تربوا عليه
نفس الحكايه
لو الاولاد مغروسه جواهم تربيه مسيحيه صالحه
ما فى قوه فى العالم ها تغلبهم
ميرسى ليك
على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## frmoussa (14 مايو 2008)

اقتبس أحد ردود قداسة البابا (لايوجد شيء شر في ذاته ولكن الشر هو في سوء الأستخدام)
وأنا من خلال تجربتي مع النت أستطيع أن أنصح وأضبط فهذه مسئوليتي أمام الله


----------



## becool (20 مايو 2008)

*الأسلام للجميع 

طالما الواحد مربى ابنة كويس وواثق فيه لازم يسيب له الحرية لأن المفروض يكون فاهم عقله ماشى ازاى​*


----------

